# posible bio cube journal



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wanting to start a journal on my 29 galon bio cube 

the problem is posting pics is some thing i have trouble with 
if i could email pics could some one post em ?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> wanting to start a journal on my 29 galon bio cube
> 
> the problem is posting pics is some thing i have trouble with
> if i could email pics could some one post em ?


Email them to me and ill help you np!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok thx !! im messing with photo bucket on my phone lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> ok thx !! im messing with photo bucket on my phone lol


Text me for my email. Ill help out


----------

